# any "creatures" that will devour plants?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am constantly ripping off plant leaves by accident and i leave them in their cuz i dont know what to do with them.does anybody know of an animal that will devour plants?dont say apple snails.oh yeah it is a 5 gallon.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I would take them out if you rip of big chunks of the plants as they rot in the water, otherwise I think shrimp would


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

no i mean like a leaf now and then.shrimp,ha dont make me laugh.my shrimp just sits around all day on his big fat bum and waits for me to feed the cories so he can take some food from them.*fat lazy shrimp*


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

hmm, my amanos do so I don't knwo


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think turtles and big koi or goldfish. There is a person in my fish club that will take any excess trimming or floaters and feed them to her pond.

Hmm, you could do compost and raise worms.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok emc7,none of thst will work but thanks for the ideas.and bettaguy i have the same shrimp.i once out him in a gallon of water with 1 3 inch long by 1 inch wide.and after a week it did not do anything to the leaf.in fact i am pretty sure that he is buddies with that leaf.he is a crazy shrimp.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

infusoria culture?


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

what would infusoria culture do.eat the plants?


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd just take them out as they'll rot.
Cherry shrimp will eat decaying vegetation but it'd take them a long time to eat a whole leaf.
You have corys in a 5 gallon!?! it's too small for any corys


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

where did you get that idea from?the smallest tank i have had a cory in was a 10 gallon.because i had to move every body out of the main tank(29)while i did a full gravel clean.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

In your first post you say it's 5 gallons


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

yeah but i didn't say anything about a cory.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

You mentioned corys in #3 which gave the impression they were in the 5 gallon, if they aren't then that's ok


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

infusoria is tiny baby food that lives on rotting veggie matter. It would probably only eat about 1 leaf a week, though. Good for a first food for betta and other really small fry.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm well i have dozens of leafs.i am keeping them in a little 1.5 gallon tank.


----------

